# Garmin 500c



## andreas999 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi

kann jemand was zu dem Garmin 500c Echolot sagen,ich will mir es eventuell zulegen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## stefansdl (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hi...ich habe es heute bestellt...was für Vorstellungen hast du denn von einem Echo?...davon hängt ja auch die Auswahl ab

Gruß


----------



## Spinnenfänger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

hi stefansdl. ich bin auch interessiert an den garmin 500c. Meine vorstellungen sind das ich kanten sehe und und es mir auch fisch anzeigt.^^ muss man sich den akku und eine Echotasche noch dazu kaufen oder ist das bei dir schon mit dabei?


----------



## potta0001986 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo,
besitze dieses Echolot auch seit letzter Woche konnte es aber leider noch nicht ausprobieren. Vieleicht am Wochenende|kopfkrat
Da es mein erstes Echolot ist hab ich mich bei 2 Händler gemeldet und ihnen meine Anforderungen an das Gerät mitgeteilt. Und 2 Mal kam nach kurzen Gesprächen das 500 c dabei raus.

Die Anforderungen waren:
-wird auf ein Schlauchboot montiert (gerudert)
-ich angle in kleinen Flüssen und Baggerseen (selten in Stauseen)also eher Flachwasser
-es geht mir vorallem um die Bodenstrukur
-möchte nicht mehr als 400 € ausgeben.

Also das Echo kommt nicht mit Akku. Ich hab mir aber direkt noch so ein Set von Garmin gekauft. Da ist eine Tasche, ein Akku, Ladegerät und ein Saugnapfhalter dabei. Und ich schaffte es sogar in für einmal in meinem Budget zu bleiben:m
mfg
Michel


----------



## Spinnenfänger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo Potta hast du es im internet bestellt? wenn ja wo bekomme ich so ein set her? Bei meinen händlern vorort bekomme ich sowas nicht. =(


----------



## potta0001986 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hey,
hier der Link:
*http://www.wallertours-shop24.de/Garmin-Fishfinder/Garmin-Portabelset-fuer-Echo-Serie::541.html?XTCsid=a461c57332d3628950423bd63b0ac393
*

Kann dir Jockey nur weiterempfehlen! Super netter und schneller Service:m Donnerstag bestellt und Freitag da
bis dann,
Michel


----------



## Spinnenfänger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hey Danke für den Link. Das hört sich sehr gut an. Vielleicht hole ich mir auch das 550c. Aber das Zubehör Set hol ich mir sicher. Hast du da jetzt Geber und Kabel usw doppelt? Weil das ja beim echo auch schon mit dabei war?


----------



## Spinnenfänger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Ich habe zur Zeit ein cuda 168. In meinen hausgewässer, sind sehr sehr viele Bäume vorhanden. Ich erkenne mit dem cuda oft nicht ob es Bäume oder fischschwärme sind. Sieht man bei den 500c oder 550c den unterschied besser? Oder sogar einzelne fische am Grund oder in bäumen stehen? Wäre super wenn mir noch jemand Erfahrungswerte geben kann. Gruß spinnenfänger


----------



## stefansdl (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Mit den genannten Anforderungen ist man mit dem Echo ganz gut bedient...Boderstruktur (hart/weich)...Kanten erkennbar...gute Fischanzeige auch in Bodennähe...60/120Grad Winkel sind gerade für die Fischsuche optimal (Humminbird hat im Vergleich dazu nur 60/20Grad)...gerade im Flachwasser ist da im Nachteil mit den kleinen Winkeln. ..mit 4000Watt Spitzenleistung hat diesen Gerät auch eine hohe Sendeleistung...es hat die einfachste Bedienung von allen Echos...und das Farbdisplay rundet das ganze Echo ab...Preis/Leistung unschlagbar...

Ich habe mein Gerät bei Schlageter Echolotzentrum gekauft...dort gibt es auch Taschen und Zubehör...sie stellen mir das Gerät auch gleich ein...eine Onlineschulung kann ich auch noch nutzen...

Ich freu mich drauf...sobald ich das Echo getestet habe melde ich mich nochmal...vielleicht mit einem Video


----------



## Spinnenfänger (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Das wäre echt klasse wenn du nochmal schreibst. Ich würde mir gleich das portable der dazu holen. Aber dann hätte ich saugnapf und Schwinger doppelt.ich brauche eigentlich nur noch eine gebeestange.


----------



## potta0001986 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo,
Also geber hab ich nur einmal! Im set is kein geber dabei.
Auch keine geberstange, eben nur einen Saugnapf der aber nicht beim Echolot dabei war.
Mfg,
Michel


----------



## Lenger06 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Ich habe mir das 500C auch geholt. Werde es auf dem Rhein einsetzen. Hatte das Gerät im Urlaub auf einem Leihboot und war begeistert. Untergrund, Strukturen, Fischschwärme und Einzelfische werden super dargestellt...dazu super einfache Bedienung. Meiner Meinung nach das beste Echolot in der Preisklasse. Das 550C hat identische technische Werte...hat nur eine höhere Auflösung im Display.
Gruss


----------



## Spinnenfänger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

danke für deine info lenger. denkst du das man damit im wasser stehende bäume von fischschwärmen unterscheiden kann?


----------



## pxrxx12 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo, gebe gerne mal meinen Senf dazu.
Ich fische mit dem Garmin 50c, das ist ein Garmin 550c Echolot mit hoher Auflösung (640x480) und einem eingebauten Plotter.
Das Echo kann durch die sehr gute Signaltrennung Bäume von Fischschwärmen unterscheiden. Wenn Du natürlich Fischsymbole einstellst, kannst du nicht immer sicher sein, ob es auch welche sind. Mit der Sicheldarstellung und ein wenig Übung geht das aber problemlos.
Das 500c von Garmin hat ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die Unterschiede zum teuren 550c liegen nur in der BIldschirmauflösung.
Das Mobil SET von Garmin, ist wirklich empfehlenswert. Bei mir ist es die dritte Echolottasche und mit Abstand die Beste (durch das feststehende Innengerüst).
Ihr sollte euch mal unter "Basteln" meine Änderungen an der Tasche ansehen, damit wird die Bedienung und der Ladevorgang erheblich verbessert.


----------



## Stefan660 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Hatte vorher ein Humminbird 728QB. Die Tasche ist viel besser. Und der Vorteil für mich ist das beim Garmin 50s Gerät die OpenSeaMap Karte funktionieren.
Habe aus Gewichtsgründen den Bleiakku gegen einen 5Ah Lipo getauscht, reicht auch locker für einen ganzen Tag. Wiegt aber 1,5KG weniger. Das Display ist übrigens Spitze beim Garmin Gerät. Super ablesbar aus allen Richtungen und kaum Reflektionen. War beim Humminbird nicht so gut.

Stefan


----------



## Spinnenfänger (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

ich habe mir jetzt nochmal die details angesehen und es sind ja wirklich sogut wie die selben echos. meine frage ist macht es denn soviel aus ob man 640x480 pixel hat? sieht man dadurch fische besser? oder erkennt gegenstände besser? sorry für die ganzen fragen aber mit echos null ahung! hoffe ihr könnt mir noch einmal helfen.#h


----------



## Spinnenfänger (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

keiner da der mir meine letzte frage beantworten kann? das ist das einzige warum ich mir eines der beiden echolote bestellt habe. möchte mir einmal eins kaufen und das soll paar jahre mein weg begleiter sein. die farge ist lohnt es sich mehr geld wegen der auflösung auszugeben?


----------



## Stefan660 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Ich denke das kommt auf dein Gewässer an. Je tiefer es ist desto weniger erkennt man auf dem Gerät mit der geringeren Auflösung. Also auf der Ostsee z.b. in 20m Tiefe hast du 20m auf 320 Pixel verteilt, bei dem 550er 20m auf 640 Pixel. 

Wenn es dir nur um die Anzeige der Tiefe und der Grundbeschaffenheit geht dann ist es eher zweitrangig und das günstigere wäre ausreichend.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

mein gewässer ist im schnitt 10 tief aber es gibt auch große bereiche wo es zwischen 25 und 25 meter tief ist. ich denke ichg gebe die 80 euro mehr aus. #c


----------



## Stefan660 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Ich denke es wird sich lohnen!


----------



## JungausHamburg (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

was nix anners bedeutet das je höher die Anzahl der Pixel je genauer das Bild


----------



## Spinnenfänger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

habe mein echo heute bekommen und mein portable set! leider bekomme ich es nicht zusammen gebaut =(. Ich komm mit dem portable set nicht klar. #t ich habe 3 kabel. Einmal Stromversorhung, 1mal Vom Geber das lange kabel, und einmal ein kabel was ich garnicht weis was es für eines ist. =( . ist es richtig das alle 3 kabel unter den schwenkkopf hinten raus kommen müssen wie auf folgegenden foto? links sieht man eine kabeldurchfürung und in der mitte, welches kabel kommt liks durch und welches in der mitte? baue ich erst das Portable set zusammen und stelle es dann erst in die Tasche? Zu dem einen Foto auf dem ein kabel mit so einen gelben Platsikteil zusehen ist, was ist das für eines und wo müssen die beiden enden das rote und das schwarze angeschlossen werden? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal ein Foto von euch schiken damit ich es besser verstehe. leidewr sind bei der gebrauchsanweisung, keine Kabel usw auf geführt. =( bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

braucge ich für die garmin Geber eine speziele geberstange? habe eine aber da passt der geber nicht ran!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

So habe es jetzt zusammen gebaut bekomm.Und geberstange ist auch dran. Das einzige was ich nicht weis ist dieses komische kabel mit dem gelben plastik teil dran. der einzige frei steckplatz am echo ist der "Speed steckplatz" also vermute ich das dieses Kabel mit der geschwindigkeits anzeige zu tun hat!aber wo schliese ich die beiden Enden an? und brauche ich dieses Kabel überhaupt? mich interessiert nämlich die Geschwindigkeit überhaupt nicht. Wenn ihr mir dir eine Frage noch beantworten könntet ware das super!


----------



## potta0001986 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hey,
Das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren naja ich war schneller fertig damit:r |supergri Hab das Teil einfach nich mit eingebaut da es mir überflüssig vorkam. War aber auch noch nicht am Wasser damit|rolleyes
Mfg,
Michel


----------



## Johann (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

....an den Akku vielleicht! 1 Kabel + und 1 Kabel + ???
Bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls so


----------



## Spinnenfänger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo Leute. Habe heute als erstes bei schlageter angerufen und mal gefragt wozu nun dieses Kabel da ist! Und ich habe erfahren das es zum geschwindigkeitsmessen da ist. Jedoch brauch man da einen speziellen geber für! anschliesend war ich das echo testen. Und es ist wirklich Super. Bin beindruckt von den gerät und von den vielen optionen! Zum beispiel das zurückspulen der zuvor aufgenommenen Strecke und vieles mehr. Habe auch paar sicheln gesehen die sich jedoch meist als eher striche statt sichel zeigen! Leider habe ich jetzt aber auch mitbekommen das ich in einen see angle wo alles voller bäume ist die bis zu 6m hoch sind! :g Hier noch ein paar fotos!


----------



## Spinnenfänger (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

so hier mal ein foto von der fischanzeige des garmin 550c. so dieht man die fischsicheln! finde es super iwe fische auf dem echo dargestellt werden! sry für die schlechte bildquali ist nur handy gewesen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

@Spinnenfänger, danke für die Bilder, so bekommt man wenigstens eine Vorstellung von der Abbildung !

Jürgen


----------



## Spinnenfänger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

ich werde heute abend nochmal ein 2 fotos machen wo auch mal eine große sichel sichtbar ist, und in etwas besserer Quali.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

So wie gesagt stelle ich jetzt nochmal ein von der Qualität her besseres bild hier rein. Man sieht schön sicheln bei knapp 21m. Meine frage ist , die Fische stehen wie auf den bild zusehen ist alle um die 20m tief, und davon gibts verdammt viele echos. ich glaube nicht das es alles Zander sind oder hechte. Habe teilweise bis zu 30 sicheln gesehen in unmittelbarer nähe. Was denkt ihr sind das karpfen die schon so tief stehen oder doch räuber?.Sobald man auf 10m wassertiefe kommt richtung ufer sind kaum noch sicheln zusehen. #h


----------



## andreas999 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hi

ich werde mir die Tage das Garmin 550c zulege und will es auf dem Rhein nutzten jetzt wollte ich mal fragen was bei den Einstellungen zu beachten ist und ob jemand der es auch nutzt einen Tipp geben kann zu den Besten Einstellungen zu dem Echolot.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Spinnenfänger (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo Andreas. wie schon geschrieben habe ich das echo. Ich angle damit in einen sehr klaren gewässer so das ich die empfindlichkeit manuell auf ca 85-90 einstelle. Ich denke du im rhein wirst sicher noch etwas runter gehen müssen wegen den vielen schwebstoffen wenn vorhanden. Ansonsten habe ich fischsymbole ausgeschalten so das ich nur sicheln sehe.Mit dem garmin Portableset bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden. Genauso mit der Bilschirmauflösung, und der angezeigten sicheln.(gut erkennbar) Auch das wechseln zwischen nacht und tagmodus ist Super. Zu dem kann man mit dem mit gelieferten Geber sich 2 Verschiedene frequenzen zur gleichenzeit auf den Bildschirm ansehen was ich sehr oft nutze. Und die replay funktion ist auch sehr schön. Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du draußen warst mit echo. #h


----------



## andreas999 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hi Spinnenfänger,

 ich habe das 550c jetzt schon etwas und habe es auch schon einmal getestet und es ist gegen mein anderes was ich vorher hatte schon sehr viel besser. Ich habe auch dank der Hilfe vom Jocky es Perfekt eingestellt.

 Danke und Gruß Andraes


----------



## potta0001986 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir mal jemand die Bedeutung der verschiedenen Farben aufzählen?
Gelb= harter Grund oder so
Ich danke euch,
mfg aus Luxemburg,
Michel


----------



## Carpforlife (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin 500c*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier  ich wollte mir auch ein Echolot holen das Garmin 550c wie seit ihr zufrieden?


----------

